# Anyone ever seen this?



## mahlerfan (Mar 31, 2007)

This is something I found on Youtube while doing a google search for 'Mahler'.
It is a hilarious (if not somewhat disturbing) video of someone's... interpretation of different excerpts of Mahler 9. Has anyone seen this before?




...and Mahler 8.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Astounding! 

who said that young people don't like classical music any more?


----------

